# Liste des sites ne passant pas sous safari ...



## melaure (4 Mai 2003)

La liste risque d'être longue !

je commence avec le site de Pathé Cinéma. Lorsque l'on choisit une ville sur la carte de France, rien ne s'affiche. Sous IE et Netscape aucun problème ...

Au suivant ...


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2003)

Quel site ? Sur pathe.fr ça marche.


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par MiniMe:</font><hr /> * Quel site ? Sur pathe.fr ça marche.   * 

[/QUOTE]

Pas tout ...

Si tu en veux un autre le crédit mutuel. Log impossible avec Safari, alors que sous IE et Netscape pas de problème.


----------



## jmoneyron (4 Mai 2003)

Chez moi, sur Nantes, Crédit Mutuel s'ouvre normalement avec Safari, Internet Explorer et Camino.


----------



## jmoneyron (4 Mai 2003)

Par contre Ing Direct et Afer ne fonctionnent pas avec Safari.
Ing Direct fonctionnent avec Internet Explorer et Camino, et Afer seulement avec Camino.
Va savoir pourquoi ??


----------



## minime (4 Mai 2003)

Il y a surement plein de sites qui refusent de fonctionner dans Safari, mais sur pathe.fr j'arrive à voir le programme dans les differentes villes en cliquant sur la carte, sauf quand le menu Debug est activé avec Safari Enhancer, étrangement (dans ce cas roue colorée &gt; force-quit).

En réessayant effectivement le programme du Gaumont Valence refuse de s'afficher, par exemple. Et certaines pages plantent Camino, d'autres non. C'est n'importe quoi, Gaumont devrait engager quelqu'un de compétent.

Un coup d'oeil au code source de la frame contenant le programme de la ville de Valence, grace au correcteur html de PageSpinner:

line 1: &lt;script&gt; lacks "type" attribute
line 105: Warning deprecated attribute "leftmargin" in &lt;body&gt;
line 105: Warning deprecated attribute "topmargin" in &lt;body&gt;
line 110: Warning missing &lt;td&gt;
line 110: Warning missing &lt;/form&gt; before &lt;td&gt;
line 110: Warning missing &lt;tr&gt;
line 130: Warning missing &lt;/div&gt; before &lt;/form&gt;
line 130: Warning discarding unexpected &lt;/form&gt;
line 131: Warning discarding unexpected &lt;/div&gt;
line 131: Warning discarding unexpected &lt;table&gt;
line 141: Warning missing &lt;/font&gt; before &lt;/td&gt;
line 194: Warning missing &lt;td&gt;
line 195: Warning missing &lt;td&gt;

Et ça continue, c'était juste une petite selection parmi plusieurs centaines d'erreurs, tags pas fermés, etc...

Heureusement Noel approche, c'est bientôt l'heure des cadeaux éducatifs.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

Avant de dresser une telle liste il serait aussi bien d'attendre la version finale de Safari pour juger? Des améliorations ont été faites pour cette version bêta 73. Certains de mes sites favoris ne passaient pas, ou mal, et le problème est réglé maintenant. Alors... Patience.


----------



## melaure (4 Mai 2003)

En effet, mais ça peut rassurer certains de savoir qu'ils ne sont pas seuls à avoir des problèmes. Et on espère vite une version finale ...


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *(...) Et on espère vite une version finale ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Probablement avec OS 10.3... Mais espérons que cette version finale ne nécessite pas obligatoirement cette nouvelle version du système. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, revenons à ces fameux sites.


----------



## Dark Templar (5 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *Bon, revenons à ces fameux sites.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Ben moi je me suis fait saquer, tout ceux que j'utilise fonctionnent


----------



## myckmack (5 Mai 2003)

Pour ceux qui ont activé le menu Debug (avec le Terminal ou, plus simplement, l'application Safari Enhanser), lorsqu'une page s'avère incompatible avec Safari, on peut l'ouvrir avec un autre navigateur en utilisant l'item "Open Page With".


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2003)

Dans la liste des sites ne passant pas sous Safari, j'ai nommé celui du *Touring Club Suisse*. L'animation flash passe, mais après plus rien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Juste un petit bandeau en bas. Et l'adresse web est très bizarre.


----------



## Thierry M. (11 Mai 2003)

http://www.theavengers-laserie.com/html/french/shop/boutique.htm#
ne semble pas marcher non plus avec Mozilla ! Le contenu devrait défiler en plaçant la souris sur les boutons d'ascenseur.

Thierry M.


----------



## WebOliver (11 Mai 2003)

Egalement le site de *Ford Suisse* ne passe pas sous Safari.


----------



## JediMac (14 Mai 2003)

Le site pour payer en ligne son 2ème 1/3 provisionnel ne passe pas avec Safari. L'identification peut se faire, mais dès qu'on va plus loin, un message indique qu'on est "time out" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. J'ai envoyé tout ça à Apple.
No problemo avec Camino.


----------



## myckmack (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Avant de dresser une telle liste il serait aussi bien d'attendre la version finale de Safari pour juger?

...

* 

[/QUOTE]
En attendant cette version finale, le bon réflexe quand un site ne fonctionne pas comme il le faudrait, c'est le click sur la petite bestiole (dénommée "bug") en haut à droite de la barre d'outils...


----------



## WebOliver (14 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par myckmack:</font><hr /> * 
En attendant cette version finale, le bon réflexe quand un site ne fonctionne pas comme il le faudrait, c'est le click sur la petite bestiole (dénommée "bug") en haut à droite de la barre d'outils...   * 

[/QUOTE]

Je le fais chaque fois... Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'Apple en fait et comment elle traîte les requêtes.


----------



## myckmack (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> *Je le fais chaque fois... Mais je ne sais pas ce qu'Apple en fait et comment elle traîte les requêtes.  * 

[/QUOTE]
Je les verrais bien traiter en priorité les problèmes sur les sites anglo-saxons... Comment je suis  mauvaise langue


----------



## Dark Templar (15 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par myckmack:</font><hr /> *Je les verrais bien traiter en priorité les problèmes sur les sites anglo-saxons... Comment je suis  mauvaise langue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Pour une fois je trouve qu'Apple a bien écouté les requêtes, mais si Ebay.fr fonctionne maintenant, c'est peut-être parce qu'il utilise le même moteur que ebay.com, je le concède


----------



## JediMac (16 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par JediMac:</font><hr /> * Le site pour payer en ligne son 2ème 1/3 provisionnel ne passe pas avec Safari. L'identification peut se faire, mais dès qu'on va plus loin, un message indique qu'on est "time out" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. * 

[/QUOTE]Aucun changement avec la v74.
J'ajoute un site (Apple est au courant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) www.alapage.com et ses rubriques qui ne se chargent pas bien une fois sur 2. En général il faut arrêter le chargement de la page pour qu'elle s'affiche et éventuellement la réactualiser. Toujours no problemo avec Camino. Vraiment dommage qu'il n'ait pas la correction orthographique et que MaxiMice ne fonctionne pas avec lui...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * 

Pas tout ...

Si tu en veux un autre le crédit mutuel. Log impossible avec Safari, alors que sous IE et Netscape pas de problème.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah ben non,chez moi crédit mutuel passe depuis la 2eme maj,
sinon,ma femme ne peut pas faire ses exercices d'allemand interactifs...il ne corrige pas sous safari...

SYD


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Avant de dresser une telle liste il serait aussi bien d'attendre la version finale de Safari pour juger? Des améliorations ont été faites pour cette version bêta 73. Certains de mes sites favoris ne passaient pas, ou mal, et le problème est réglé maintenant. Alors... Patience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

tout à fait d'accord,
attendons...c'est un logiciel jeune...
il faut surtout que les gens envoient à apple les sites qui ne passent pas en clickant sur la petite araignée en haut a droite...

SYD


----------



## Sydney Bristow (19 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Probablement avec OS 10.3... Mais espérons que cette version finale ne nécessite pas obligatoirement cette nouvelle version du système. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, revenons à ces fameux sites.  * 

[/QUOTE]

ah ben non ,eh oh!faut pas déc...
moi j'espere bien qu'avec les coupons de la 10.2 ,on aura droit a la 10.3(peut etre 10.5????) a un tarif avantageux,parce que sinon c'est l'arnaque...et il serait bien que le futur OSX soit optimisé G4...mais pour çà ,il faudrait abandonner le G3 dans les iBook...

mais c'est un autre sujet...

SYD


----------



## melaure (20 Mai 2003)

Et un de plus : les forums de www.f1-live.com. Sous Safari et Netscape c'est nada !!! Tout en ASP spécial crosoft. Obligé d'utilisé IE !


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et un de plus : les forums de www.f1-live.com. Sous Safari et Netscape c'est nada !!! Tout en ASP spécial crosoft. Obligé d'utilisé IE !  * 

[/QUOTE]

C'est quoi le problème? Tu y arrives pas?


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2003)

C'est l'inscription qui ne fonctionne pas. Après à l'utilisation ça passe ...


----------



## melaure (21 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

C'est quoi le problème? Tu y arrives pas? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

En fait c'est pire. Quand je poste une réponse, le script asp se plante ... Je repasse sous IE !


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2003)

Le site du jour : la mairie de Lyon ! http://www.mairie-lyon.fr/

Les menus et certains liens ne fonctionnent pas sous Safari. Pour IE et Netscape c'est OK.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> *(...) Les menus et certains liens ne fonctionnent pas sous Safari. Pour IE et Netscape c'est OK.  * 

[/QUOTE]

Probablement de l'OpenWindow... Demandez à Sylko ce qu'il en pense...


----------



## melaure (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * 

Probablement de l'OpenWindow... Demandez à Sylko ce qu'il en pense... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils ne doivent pas avoir de Macs. Enfin c'est courant dans toutes les mairies que je connais ...


----------



## cedb3 (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * Et un de plus : les forums de www.f1-live.com. Sous Safari et Netscape c'est nada !!! Tout en ASP spécial crosoft. Obligé d'utilisé IE !  * 

[/QUOTE]

Relax man. Personne ne t'oblige à utiliser IE. Ce site ne pose aucun problème avec Mozilla ou Netscape 7.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mai 2003)

Chez *Alsoft* (développeur de DiskWarrior), on ne peut pas faire de commandes sécurisées. Le message suivant apparaît:

_*You are using the Safari Browser.*

This is a beta browser and it cannot establish a secure connection with our ecommerce site.

If you wish to make your purchase without establishing a secure connection, you can continue with the purchase (not secure).
 The best option is to use another browser for the duration of this transaction._


----------



## JediMac (29 Mai 2003)

Sur ce site l'animation java qui explique l'effet Doppler en prenant pour exemple une ambulance, ne démarre pas. Pire, elle a fait quitter inopinément Safari 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
No problemo avec Camino


----------



## Dark Templar (29 Mai 2003)

Ben ça alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personne y parle du site de  Micro$oft.


----------



## WebOliver (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Dark Templar:</font><hr /> * Ben ça alors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Personne y parle du site de  Micro$oft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Je l'évite et n'y passe pas mes journées dessus... Merci, on s'en passera.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juin 2003)

Un bonnet d'âne au site de *l'Ecole cantonale d'art de Lausanne* qui ne permet la visite de son site qu'avec Explorer... Quelle ouverture d'esprit...


----------



## sylko (3 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par WebOliver:</font><hr /> * Un bonnet d'âne au site de l'Ecole cantonale d'art de Lausanne qui ne permet la visite de son site qu'avec Explorer... Quelle ouverture d'esprit... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Pas étonnant en utilisant une m... de soft comme HTMLed.

Superbe carte de visite pour une école d'art... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_HTMLed is a shareware Web Authoring Tool for Windows 95, Windows NT, and Windows 3.x.  _ 

Du dhtml qui ne respecte pas les standards du web.

Une fois de plus, rien n'est respecté...


----------



## JediMac (4 Juin 2003)

Alors qu'avant ça fonctionnait bien, depuis de FT a transfomé son service Webfact en "espace client" (qui d'ailleurs est beaucoup moins lisible que Webfact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), plus possible de payer sa facture par le net. On peut entrer dans son espace, mais après avoir saisi les identifiants bancaires et valider, un message nous dit que l'opération est annulée 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Le progrès selon FT...
Comme d'hab, no problemo avec Camino 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
Mais là, je n'ai pas pu envoyer la page à Apple. Il faut que j'attende la prochaine facture. Vite qu'elle vienne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## JediMac (15 Juin 2003)

Au moins, chez Virgin c'est clair. Sans IE, on ne va pas plus loin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Juillet 2003)

Ça n'est pas propre à Safari, mais le configurateur sur le site de Porsche ne fonctionne ni sous OSX, ni sous OS9. J'ai essayé avec Safari et Explorer... Rien ne s'affiche.


----------



## MackZeKnife (7 Juillet 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Au moins, chez Virgin c'est clair. Sans IE, on ne va pas plus loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bravo à Richard Branson, le rebelle, le briseur de monopoles... pfff je préfère finalement François Pinault et sa fnac


----------



## melaure (7 Juillet 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> * Au moins, chez Virgin c'est clair. Sans IE, on ne va pas plus loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chez Schneider on a droit à un petite fenêtre disans que la version de IE (OS X) est trop ancienne et qu'il n'y a que Netscape 7 qui est supporté en complément d'IE.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Juillet 2003)

http://www.carteverteusa.com/


----------



## minime (8 Juillet 2003)

Voilà le coupable.

&lt;frameset cols="160,100%%" blablabla...&gt;

Safari semble très pointilleux sur la syntaxe, en virant le second % dans index.htm le cadre contenu.html s'affiche, au moins chez moi (j'ai toujours pas upgradé la v74).


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2003)

Une réponse de Porsche... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_referring to your e-mail from July 3rd I would like to give you the information, that the server could have been down for some time. I´ve checked the Safari Browser and it is possible to get access for you, unfortunately you can´t see any functionalities of the CC. As the usage of the Safari Browser is very low - in comparison to others like Microsoft Explorer and Netscape based on Microsoft systems - we can´t assure, that the Porsche Car Configurator will work on your system. Please try to get access by using a Windows PC, than you won´t have any problems. _ 

Je vais leur répondre que j'irai acheter ma voiture chez un concurrent qui me permet de la configurer via le net...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




---

J'ai eu une réponse... m'expliquant ceci cela... qu'il ne pouvait pas faire un configurateur qui fonctionne avec tous les browsers... Je leur ai répondu que oui... s'ils respectent les standards du web W3C, il n'y aura aucun problème...
Le type m'a aussi dit qu'il ne comprenait pas que je puisse choisir un autre constructeur simplement parce que le configurateur ne fonctionne pas avec un système qui représente 0,1% de part de marché!


----------



## Amok (16 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> * Une réponse de Porsche...Le type m'a aussi dit qu'il ne comprenait pas que je puisse choisir un autre constructeur simplement parce que le configurateur ne fonctionne pas avec un système qui représente 0,1% de part de marché!  *



Il est sûr que Porsche, qui doit représenter 95% des ventes de voitures mondiales -comme chacun le sait- doit considérer qu'un faible pourcentage d'utilisation signifie que le matos n'est pas digne d'interêt...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Il est sûr que Porsche, qui doit représenter 95% des ventes de voitures mondiales -comme chacun le sait- doit considérer qu'un faible pourcentage d'utilisation signifie que le matos n'est pas digne d'interêt...  *



Je me suis permis de répondre au type avec ta phrase... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je lui ai encore signifié que je n'acheterai définitivement pas de Porsche vu la manière de traiter leurs futurs clients (si seulement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## melaure (20 Août 2003)

http://www.carrefour-multimedia.com/

Celui là il faut vraiment vouloir y aller ...


----------



## WebOliver (20 Août 2003)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Au moins, chez Virgin c'est clair. Sans IE, on ne va pas plus loin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bizarre, car sous OS9 on a aussi le message mais on peut accéder au site quand même.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Novembre 2003)

*MacBidouille* nous l'apprend, on ne peut plus commander de billets d'avion sur le site d'EasyJet... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ça marche en revanche sur Camino.


----------



## BioSS (19 Novembre 2003)

Il y a un site qui marche avec Safari et PAS EXPLORER !!!
Il s'agit (pour les fans de metal gear solid 3) du site officiel. Les rollover (image qui s'affichent lors d'un survol de souris) déconnent sous Explorer (mauvaise couleurs) et pas sous safari.

http://www.konamijpn.com/products/mgs3/english/index.html


----------



## Toz (22 Novembre 2003)

Tf1.fr essayez de visionner une vidéo d'un journal de JP Pernaud! On n'y arrive pas. (je sais, c'est pas important, mais quand même)
PArfois j'y arrive en repérant l'adresse dans la pag source, et en la copiant directement dans realOne.


Un autre site qui ne fonctionne pas avec Safari, c'est Ooshop. du coup, je vais chez houra.fr.

sur Ooshop, le nombre d'article n'est pas pris en compte! Je crois que c'est du Java.
Avant ça fonctionnait, ils ont changé leur machin et voilà, ils perdent un client.
Je leur ai écrit (ainsi qu'un bug report à Steve), mais pas de changement.


----------



## myckmack (22 Novembre 2003)

Toz a dit:
			
		

> Tf1.fr essayez de visionner une vidéo d'un journal de JP Pernaud! On n'y arrive pas. (je sais, c'est pas important, mais quand même)
> 
> ...


It's not a bug, it's a feature  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Michel Aix (26 Novembre 2003)

Ben c'est plutôt paradoxal mais le site de Guillaume GETE, http://www.gete.net/ passe mal avec Safari. 
Manque au moins le haut de la page d'accueil, j'ai ouvert un dossier sur OSX et j'ai eu le texte avec plein de copies d'écran vides. :-(

Avec IE ça fonctionnait (presque) normalement.

Au fait, aujourd'hui Safari, ou MacG, ne m'affiche plus les smileys... je le fais à la main:  :-((


----------



## myckmack (27 Novembre 2003)

Michel Aix a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est plutôt paradoxal mais le site de Guillaume GETE, http://www.gete.net/ passe mal avec Safari.
> Manque au moins le haut de la page d'accueil, j'ai ouvert un dossier sur OSX et j'ai eu le texte avec plein de copies d'écran vides. :-(
> 
> ...


Pas de problème chez moi.


----------



## Michel Aix (27 Novembre 2003)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème chez moi.



tu as de la chance.
J'utilise SAFARi 1.1. Et toi ?
Depuis hier, sans que j'ai rien changé, je n'ai plus les icones de MacG, ni smileys, nii les zolies photos des membres et leurs étoiles.
Avec IE j'ai tout ! Mais ça rame.
C'est compliqué la vie.


----------



## myckmack (28 Novembre 2003)

Michel Aix a dit:
			
		

> tu as de la chance.
> J'utilise SAFARi 1.1. Et toi ?


Pareil.



> Depuis hier, sans que j'ai rien changé, je n'ai plus les icones de MacG, ni smileys, nii les zolies photos des membres et leurs étoiles.
> Avec IE j'ai tout ! Mais ça rame.
> C'est compliqué la vie.


Curieux.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2003)

Encore un site où seuls Netscape et Explorer sont acceptés est le site de la compagnie aérienne péruvienne *AeroContinente*... On a droit a un message dans la barre d'état...






Même pas une adresse email pour les contacter...


----------



## polo50 (6 Décembre 2003)

Moi j utilise OOshop avec safari ! il faut juste utiliser le menu debug (tres pratique) je fais utiliser user agent netscape 7 ou windows MSIE et ooshop marche avec safari ! 

il y a pas mal  de sites qui ne marchent pas sur MAC carrément ! tout ce qui es jeux d'argent , loterie, lotto et compagnie, et les chat en java ca c'est pas top sur mac quand même !


----------



## florentdesvosges (7 Décembre 2003)

mon site préféré ne marche pas sous Safari, j'ai donc laissé tombé au profit de Camino


----------



## quico (8 Décembre 2003)

le site 60 millions de consommateurs : pour acheter un article en ligne... ben on peut pas. Pas moyen de valider.
Pourquoi diable ont-ils enlever l'araignée...


----------



## myckmack (8 Décembre 2003)

quico a dit:
			
		

> le site 60 millions de consommateurs : pour acheter un article en ligne... ben on peut pas. Pas moyen de valider.
> Pourquoi diable ont-ils enlever l'araignée...


Dans le menu Safari, tu as "Signaler un bug à Apple...". Si tu veux vraiment l'"araignée", tu vas dans le menu Présentation et tu choisis "Bug".


----------



## Nikopol87 (21 Janvier 2004)

Site d'airfrance pour acces ds la frame de gauche qui doit derouler
.....


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

Je rencontre de plus en plus de problèmes sous Safari pour lire des sites contenant du Shockwave. Celui-ci ou celui-là par exemple. L'adresse se charge, mais pas la page. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ça fonctionne avec Camino.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Un bonnet d'âne au site de *l'Ecole cantonale d'art de Lausanne* qui ne permet la visite de son site qu'avec Explorer... Quelle ouverture d'esprit...



Ça évolue pas vite chez Pierre Keller.


----------



## Magnus_Wislander (4 Février 2004)

j'ajouterai MacG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : ce n'est pas grave du tout, mais Safari oublie souvent d'animer les émoticones...
mais c'est vraiment son dernier défaut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## myckmack (4 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je rencontre de plus en plus de problèmes sous Safari pour lire des sites contenant du Shockwave. Celui-ci ou celui-là par exemple. L'adresse se charge, mais pas la page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Premier lien : "The requested URL /junk/yp010.swf was not found on this server."

Second lien (que je conseille 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) : marche bien avec la version 1.2.


----------



## macintroll (5 Février 2004)

RAS chez moi (again) 
1 flash manquant (le lien est pas bon)
2 RAS


----------



## JediMac (5 Février 2004)

Magnus_Wislander a dit:
			
		

> j'ajouterai MacG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ben pour ça et grâce au respect qu'Appl ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) a envers ses clients, une seule solution : acheter Panther pour avoir la version 1.1 ou 1.2 maintenant, qui anime correctement tous les gifs.


----------



## WebOliver (7 Février 2004)

Le site de British American Tobacco interdit proprement la navigation avec Safari. Le site s'affiche... puis un message vient en disant qu'on doit avoir Explorer ou Netscape... alors que la navigation est parfaitement possible avec Safari.


----------



## myckmack (7 Février 2004)

Moi, ce n'est pas une incompatibilité avec un site mais avec la mise à jour du FirmWare de mon routeur : impossible de l'effectuer avec Safari (ni avec OW 5, d'ailleurs). Il a fallu que je déterre IE pour pouvoir y arriver  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## nicogala (10 Février 2004)

bon, pas fait de recherche, c'est peut-être plus un scoop, mais LAPOSTE.NET remarche avec Safari!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  enfin!


----------



## JediMac (10 Février 2004)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> bon, pas fait de recherche, c'est peut-être plus un scoop, mais LAPOSTE.NET remarche avec Safari!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Honte sur toi !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Février 2004)

Comme le souligne MacGeneration, Englishtown choisit de bannir délibérément le Mac. Le plus grotesque dans l'histoire, c'est l'image choisie pour illustrer l'interdiction de continuer.






On parlait de ici de sites qui posent des problèmes sous Safari... mais ce genre de pratiques, bannir tout simplement les utilisateurs Macs sans explication, est bien plus grave. Encore une fois nous sommes victime de discrimination.


----------



## nicogala (11 Février 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Honte sur toi !



Oui, très bien, mais Môssieur tout le monde n'a pas Safari1.2  !
Je précise donc aux utilisateurs de Safari 1.0 (et à ceux qui ne l'utilisaient plus pour ça) que LAPOSTE.NET refonctionne sur Safari 1.0 autant que sur Safari 1.2...! voila


----------



## JediMac (4 Mars 2004)

Le site d'Arte n'est pas tout à fait compatible.
Sur cette page par exemple, je n'arrive pas à actionner l'ascenseur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Pareil avec Camino et IE, ce serait donc le site qui est mal programmé 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Emma (11 Mars 2004)

Pas possible de faire ses courses en ligne sur ooshop.fr avec Safari. Impossible de valider les articles désirés pour les incrire dans le panier.
Avec Explorer, pas de problème


----------



## jpetit2 (11 Mars 2004)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Le site d'Arte n'est pas tout à fait compatible.
> Sur cette page par exemple, je n'arrive pas à actionner l'ascenseur
> 
> 
> ...


Tu ne crois que plus simplement il n'y a pas matière à utiliser l'ascenseur?


----------



## JediMac (11 Mars 2004)

jpetit2 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne crois que plus simplement il n'y a pas matière à utiliser l'ascenseur?


Maintenant que la page a été mise à jour pour l'émission de la semaine, tu as raison, mais va sur d'autres pages et tu devrais le constater comme moi.
D'ailleurs j'avais envoyé un mél à ARTE à ce sujet et elle a répondu ce matin qu'une nouvelle version du site doit arriver d'ici peu. Sera t'il compatible ???


----------



## JediMac (11 Mars 2004)

Emma a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible de faire ses courses en ligne sur ooshop.fr avec Safari. Impossible de valider les articles désirés pour les incrire dans le panier.
> Avec Explorer, pas de problème


Le site est en asp qui est un langage kro$oft je crois et donc non normalisé. Mais, comme c'est kro$oft, il est bien interprété par IE et malheureusement beaucoup de développeurs (peut-être aussi à la demande de leur clients) regardent à ce que leur site soient compatibles IE, voire Netscape, et se fichent des normes du W3C, IE régnant en monarque quasi absolu sur le web. Pour le reste des butineurs, ils n'ont qu'à rester dehors.


----------



## maousse (11 Mars 2004)

et pourtant, jedimac , on peut écrire des pages tout à fait valides en asp, comme on peut le faire en utilisant du php. Ce n'est pas la technique de script côté serveur qui donne la validité vis-à-vis des standards à une page, c'est la façon dont c'est codé, qui produit de l'html valide ou non. Et là, c'est juste au programmeur de la page à faire l'effort. Donc asp, php, jsp, peu importe, tant que c'est codé de façon à ce que l'html rendu soit correct.


----------



## Toz (11 Mars 2004)

Emma a dit:
			
		

> Pas possible de faire ses courses en ligne sur ooshop.fr avec Safari. Impossible de valider les articles désirés pour les incrire dans le panier.
> Avec Explorer, pas de problème


Je leur envoyé plein de mails, sans modifs de leur part.
Qu'à cela ne tienne, je vais sur houra.fr, c'est pas tellement plus cher, ça fonctionne et ils sont drôles.


----------



## jpetit2 (25 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Encore un site où seuls Netscape et Explorer sont acceptés est le site de la compagnie aérienne péruvienne *AeroContinente*...


pas de problèmes aujourd'hui avec la V1.2


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juillet 2004)

Un problème d'affichage avec l'éditeur de blogs TypePad. Sous Safari, l'interface d'édition de messages ne s'affiche pas entièrement. Il manque des options.






Et l'affichage, correct, sous Camino:






TypePad signale le bug dans sa FAQ:
_The buttons only work in the browsers that support them, and Internet Explorer for Mac does not (IE for Windows does). Safari doesn't either, though hopefully we'll be able to get this to work as the browser progresses. It's more of a limitation of the browser than the system.
You could use Mozilla 1.3 or higher, Netscape and FireFox (Firebird) and you'll have the buttons._

Les boutons ne devraient, logiquement, pas apparaître du tout sous Safari. Or, on arrive quand même à en avoir deux.


----------

